

Opscode wiki and ticket user database compromised - tiwilliam
http://www.opscode.com/blog/2013/08/01/security-breach-user-information-for-tickets-opscode-com-and-wiki-opscode-com-compromised/

======
Lightbody
Just speculating again, but I bet this is the same security issue that I
speculated took out the Apple Dev Center[1].

Given that the software compromised was JIRA and Confluence, my guess is they
didn't heed Atlassian's notice to upgrade last week :(

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6081428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6081428)

------
tszming
I received this email.

I am quite surprised I haven't seen a single word of sorry/apologize/mistake
in the email.

~~~
Lightbody
The posting says: "We’re very sorry about this incident. We take security
seriously and are addressing the incident as our top priority."

~~~
tszming
I am referring to the email I received.

